# Stingray Seats---Who is the go to guy for restoring these?



## bobcycles (Mar 15, 2018)

Any suggestions as to who is best in the biz for Stingray saddle restos?


----------



## vastingray (Mar 15, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Any suggestions as to who is best in the biz for Stingray saddle restos?



This is the man right here best work best prices best material nice honest guy


----------



## GWLW7272 (Mar 15, 2018)

www.koolestuff.com


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Mar 15, 2018)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 770996
> This is the man right here best work best prices best material nice honest guy



He did my seats very good !, I recommend Joe seats very good


----------



## vastingray (Mar 25, 2018)

Jesse57nomad said:


> He did my seats very good !, I recommend Joe seats very good


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you To m


----------



## bentsprocket (Mar 26, 2018)

Choose experience over hype... My $$ would go to Joe.


----------

